# Sarah Chalke - Lipstick (2006)



## Kit_Kat (18 Juni 2009)

*"Why I Wore Lipstick to My Mastectomy"* (2006)



 

 





 

 





 

 





 

 





 

 





 

 



Video (56 MB)


----------



## Katzun (18 Juni 2009)

sehr schön, endlich mein video von ihr wo sie ein wenig zeigt:thumbup:

auch schön mal die original stimme zu hören


----------



## General (18 Juni 2009)

Kit Kat tolles Vid


----------



## emma2112 (18 Juni 2009)

Danke für Sarah!


----------



## Tokko (18 Juni 2009)

Besten Dank für Sarah.


----------



## walme (5 Dez. 2009)

:thx: für die caps , schönes Tattoo 
etwas größer 



​


----------



## fozzie (5 Dez. 2009)

Heisses Ding, Danke^^


----------



## Patchy123 (24 Sep. 2014)

Thanks, want to see as much as I can of Sarah


----------

